# Early 1930's Peerless/Rollfast - New to Site



## Naiomi (Apr 3, 2011)

Hi,

I have been trying to sell my Mom's bicycle and have been doing doing some research on it.  I am new at this and learning as I go.  I have made an album with some pictures of the bike and a few ads that I saw while doing research.  I am beginning to become fascinated with old bicycles. If you have any added info that would help me id this model, please respond to the thread.  Thanks.  The Bike is listed on Craiglist, http://boston.craigslist.org/sob/bik/2303724794.html


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Apr 4, 2011)

That second ad is from the 1938 Island Cycle Co. catalog which has been reproduced. And in that catalog, it doesn't show any bikes with that old style wrap around chainguard. Your mom's bike has balloon tires instead of the old glue on tires, that would make it 1934 at least, so I'd say 34-37. The factory that made them, the Snyder co., didn't keep any serial # records as far as anyone knows. Although, some Snyder built Hawthornes have been found with '04 and '14' and could be matched to 1940 and 41 ads. It isn't known how long they reverse-numbered them, but yours certainly could be. It'd be stamped on the bottom bracket/crank hangar.


----------



## Naiomi (Apr 5, 2011)

Thanks Adam I'll look for the serial number and see what it says.


----------

